# Muppies and gollies...



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

I've had 3 successful batches of molly that are all healthy. I've been reading up on guppy molly crossbreeds and I was wondering if anyone had anyone experience with this. I was going to try muppys first, male molly female guppy. Suggestions?


----------



## Missik (Jan 21, 2015)

It's very tricky. you will need to have only female guppies (quite a few, most a similar color to the molly to entice him) and the one molly male. Even then it may not happen. The pregnancy has a chance to kill the guppy, as well as they will most likely die after birth since the fry will be larger than guppy fry. But this is a large if. You have to find a male molly that will be willing to "prod".. well.. anything. Needs to be one horny bugger. Having a guppy mother, there will probably be only 1-3 fry produced per pregnancy. the male will need about a month in advance, as well as the female guppies, of not seeing the other gender of their species. Also a great period to condition them. It helps if you get virgin guppies, as they will use their stored sperm to get pregnant instead. You can also isolate your female guppies for about 8 months to wait out their storage use.


----------



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

I have a male molly already that should have no problems. I don't think I can get virgin guppies and if I have to wait that long, I may start with gollies, female mollies only hold sperm for 3 months, although I do think it would be harder for a male guppy to mate with a female molly than male molly female guppy. I'll start cycling a tank as soon as I get a good sponge filter. I'm sticking to the minimum, heater filter tank. 

Would this work with endlers livebearers? Thats usually what I end up with if I buy and raise feeder guppies, I might get lucky and qt a couple females before they have a chance to mate. 

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Missik (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes it will work with endlers. 
Endler, platy, swordtail, guppy, molly. They can all crossbreed, they are the same family if you are curious. Make sure you have plenty of hiding spots, both floor and surface kind. keep your tank really warm and clean to shorten gestation periods. Females can and will hold off on getting pregnant, or stop their pregnancy if they feel the conditions are not correct. Take a lot of time to set up the tank.


----------

